# 2007 Gordon Waterman 16 Tunnel - reduced price



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Reduced price - see listing in Classifieds


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2409090


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Additional price reduction: $29,500 firm. This is a very shallow poling, shallow running technical skiff, which is rigged for Texas. Very clean. Very seaworthy. In POC. 

Best,


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Just re-listed. $27k for the TX market. This week only, then shipping to FL to sell there...

Really great skiff. No one really has looked at her, so it's a good opportunity if you want an HB tunnel.


----------

